# Cricket!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is a Cricket update!
she is such a funny funny girl.
the way she just decides you need a kiss and full on attacks you to give it to you...she is a little ninja!!







Here is one of Lady wearing my head band...lol she is just the most compliant girl. 








There she is, my silly little baby girl. Love her to bits!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is amazingly beautiful just like lady!! Her ears are so long!! I love her face can't wait to kiss it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She will cover you with kisses Donna! perhaps a few love nibbles too as she is still doing that! lol. now that her adult teeth are in it doesn't hurt quite so bad. lol 
She is a lot of fun, I cant believe she is over 6 months already! the time just flew by!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for the picture update, we don't see enough of Cricket and Lady...
We'll expect lots of pictures while you have three


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes of course! I will be sure to post alot....I take loads, its just finding the time to post these days! 

There will be some fun antics when the 3 girls are together!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh, she is so cute - a perfect nose for kissing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

in the second pic she is doing her pouty lip. it doesnt always stick out like that, but when it does she looks so funny! the first time she ever did it I was leaving for work. B said it looked like she was upset and was pouting. lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's sooo gorgeous!! American choccie smoothie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is lovely - as is Lady


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh what a sweet face, she looks so expressive and her coat looks so silky. She and Lady really do compliment each other so well. What a pair of beauties:love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

arlo said:


> Oh what a sweet face, she looks so expressive and her coat looks so silky. She and Lady really do compliment each other so well. What a pair of beauties:love-eyes:


Thank you! She is very very expressive and her coat is thick thick silky and soft. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute and has grown a lot since we last visited her Love Lady with the headband


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh cricket with those gorgeous crinkly eras, you've just made my day!! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Cricket is grown up to be a beautiful girl!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love them all but especially that first photo and how your eyes and expressions match so well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK cricket is being great posing for the camera so here is a few more. Lol and lady too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at her long sleek cheeks  pretty. Lola's hair grows here too but the groomer has always snipped it short and I've now done the same when grooming Lola. Maybe Lola should grow her sleek cheeks out


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love that last picture of Cricket - she is such a little munchkin  She looks absolutely perfect for cuddling. 
(Has the nibbling stopped?!?)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks ladies! The nibbling has slowed lots. She is a very good snuggler!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

love her face, on a groomers facebook group I go on someone recently showed a picture of a cockapoo with a shaved muzzle (usually has long muzzle hair) and she did look cute and a bit like cricket.


----------

